# Canucks SOL with BD?



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in Victoria, Canada. 

Based on my purchase of a couple of BD bikes two or three years ago, a friend decided to purchase two commuters from them. He did his comparison shopping, decided on the bikes, and contacted BC. However, he was told that BD would only accept payment by US credit card. They would not even accept a bank draft! So he's decided to purchase from REI instead. 

I know that the Canadian market is pretty tiny, but I have seen a number of BD products in my city. However, I guess that won't be happening much in the future. 

In my opinion, this is pretty crummy service over a very minor issue.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

What about PayPal? Or adding a secondary (US) address to your credit card?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Apparently, the company rep told my friend that the only acceptable form of payment was a US credit card, not paypal, or any other form of payment. I don't know about adding a US address to a Canadian credit...whether it is even possible, etc. Although it seems on the face of it looks like a tremendous amount of hassle. 

But not accepting a bank draft (i.e., the equivalent of cash) seems just silly.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, it says on their site they accept PayPal. I called up my CC company and asked them to add a US addr. They said NP. I agree though -- what a hassle that they won't take a CDN card or a draft.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

BD won't ship to Canada either. 

I e-mailed them a few weeks ago.


----------

